# Gutter Clutter Buster?



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's one of our good members solution. http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-i-clean-gutters-436458/


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Unless someone gets up on a ladder or on the roof to clean them out your working blind and your going to miss whole areas.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if you have sticks, it would get clogged often = pita.
i have a WORX(there are other brands) gutter cleaner for my leaf blower.. its kinda flimsy, but with some practice it works well. unless you have bricks or something in your gutters, this will get it out. if you keep up on them, it would only take 10 mins or so to do the whole house..


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks guys;
It's most likely one of those gimmic products advertised on late-night TV (I found it by Google search), and looks real easy and practical on TV or YouTube, but when you get yours, you find that it was a waste of $$.
All of the videos I saw were using only the basic kit with a 60" length of pipe. That length might be fairly easy to manipulate, but if I try that with 20ft of pipe, it's going to be impractical. 

Still, it beats my first idea of DIY gutter cleaning: That was to use a ladder, and rig myself with ropes as protection from falling. If I have to go through all that trouble, then it makes a lot more sense to stick with the pro we have been using for years.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I want to find a way to train the squirrels to do this. It would be so easy for them. A bag of nuts once a month, should be a cheap solution.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Just throw the nuts into the gutter. They will dig them out.


----------

